# Sound effects link?



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

There is a website out there that has all kinds of non-copy righted sound effects that you can download for free.

Does anyone remember what that link is?

Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks SI!!! That is a great site. Found what I wanted.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad I could help!


----------

